# HCG not falling to 0 but not pregnant



## nichole77 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello,

Three weeks ago I thought I was pregnant because I took several pregnancy tests and they all came up positive. I figured at that point that I was about 6 weeks pregnant.

Then I started spotting. Went to the doctor. I had an ultrasound done and a blood test. Ultrasound detected nothing and the HCG level was 27 (very low).

Went back to the doctor a week later to take another blood test to make sure HCG was falling. It was down to 16. My ob said to come back next week to measure to make sure it has fallen to 5 or lower. She called me just now to let me know that it is still 17. She's surprised it hasn't dropped. She said we should continue to monitor it. I may have to take medication or have an D & C. I'm afraid it could be something seriously wrong with me.

Has anyone ever had something like this happen to them?

I'd really appreciate some feedback.


----------



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Nichole -

First, I'd like to offer big hugs. I had the same issue in December when I miscarried at 6 weeks. It took forever for my hCG to drop to 5 (considered not pregnant). Once I actually had the miscarriage, it took about 4 full weeks for it to drop and to begin a PPAF. I had bloodwork every few days and some days the hCG levels went up a few points and some days it was stagnant. This is totally normal. My RE told me that the last 25 points are the worst because it takes so long to recover.

Best wishes.


----------



## nichole77 (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh thanks for the respond. So glad to know that there is at least one other person out there with this kind of situation. I tend to always think of worst case scenarios. That it will just take time for them to go down is not one of my worst case scenarios. I'm okay waiting for a month or two because I think I really NEED that time to recoup emotionally.

Thanks so much!


----------



## vickjul (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably not what you want to hear, but my levels took about 3 1/2 months to drop after our second miscarriage. I panicked because they had literally dropped overnight with our first loss. But our obstetrician at the time said that as long as they going down, no matter how slowly, everything was fine.


----------



## nichole77 (Jul 26, 2006)

Liam's Mommy,

Did you spot/bleed for a while? I spotted for a week, then had what I though was a period. I had decent flow for about two days of that period, then the rest of the next 3 days were more like spotting. I feel like it should be heavier, you know. All this has happend between week 6 to week 8. Now I'm at about what would have been my 9th week and I've had no discharge for about 5 days.

Okay, thanks a bunch for you insight.


----------

